# Fallout: New Vegas and freezing



## rainingdarkness (Nov 3, 2010)

I haven't played the game myself, but as is the usual I sit in the living room while the boyfriend plays it. His playstation has been freezing during the game at random, sometimes during an enemy fight, sometimes during a conversation, sometimes during a loading screen. It doesn't freeze with other games and this has continued even when he has his console set directly in front of a fan. I was just wondering if anyone else has had issues with their ps3 freezing while playing New Vegas, or any other large game for that matter. (oblivion, the last fallout game, etc)
I'm not going to run over to gamefaqs to complain about it because I'm pretty sure it's just the size of the game causing the issue, and since everyone knows a console is essentially a computer, it doesn't really surprise me. I'm just curious to know if this happens to anyone else.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 3, 2010)

I played oblivion and fallout 3 on both ps3 and 360.

PS3  did look better but it froze up a lot more. For me anyway.

Have new Vegas on 360 and still get a freeze here and there, tho only a couple of times so far.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, his has been freezing up in some areas several times in a row. Maybe they should integrate a lower res option like pc games have. :\


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 3, 2010)

I play New Vegas on a laptop that has under-requirements, but I haven't gotten a freeze yet. I PLAY CONSTANTLY.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 3, 2010)

this doesnt have to do anything with the size of the game^^ its just badly programmed, thats all! new vegas still has a lot of bugs and glitches on every system.
he will have to wait for a patch


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

I play constantly (PC version) and I've learned to spam F5 because it has a nasty habit of freezing on me randomly


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 3, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> this doesnt have to do anything with the size of the game^^ its just badly programmed, thats all! new vegas still has a lot of bugs and glitches on every system.
> he will have to wait for a patch


 
I go without PC patches. It's fine for me, considering my PC standards are so low...


----------



## FeralDragon (Nov 12, 2010)

I think it's the engine they use for the game. It seems unstable, but powerful. Had quite a few freezes and lock-ups in play, as well as many other glitches. Can't play Caravan without Ringos' spare deck, the .357 lever rifle glitch, upside down scorpions stuck in rocks, bulk ammo box inconvenience, guns moving around to awkward places in 1st persom view...

Yeah, it's a broken wreck, but it's a nice wreck that is supposed to be getting a mass patch on all systems soon.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 12, 2010)

Bugs and faults are a part of the fine Fallout tradition :3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Bugs and faults are a part of the fine Fallout tradition :3


 
Dating all the way back to the Morrowind years.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2010)

Bugthesda delivers yet again :V


----------



## Branch (Nov 12, 2010)

dare i post this... i have had no bugs/glitches of any sort. no invisible limbs, uncompleteably missions, crashes, freeze-ups, frame-clipping, screen-tearing, or anything else. i thought they'd fixed the bugs to be honest  guess i'm the unaccountable 1%. nice.

-oh - i've got about 40 hours on it, i'm sure i'd have hit some glitches by now.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Nov 12, 2010)

FeralDragon said:


> .357 lever rifle glitch


 
That's happened with every single lever-action firearm I've found, and I'm a Cowboy.....


----------



## Mentova (Nov 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Bugthesda delivers yet again :V


 It was obsidian not bethesda god damnit =[

Obsidian is just as bad with bugs though. :V


----------



## Xavan (Nov 13, 2010)

The gamebryo engine is all to shit anyway, I would like it if it weren't so glitchy. When these glitches got me to borderline insanity, I just deleted 3 whole game files (all assassin's creed because I hate that game) and glitches are now rare for me.


----------



## Riley (Nov 13, 2010)

One of my friends has to restart his computer 3 times for every hour he plays of it.  It just makes his video card stop working at random times.


----------



## doublezingo (Nov 13, 2010)

FeralDragon said:


> I think it's the engine they use for the game. It seems unstable, but powerful.


Gamebryo.
Same engine since Morrowind, just more shit stacked on top of it.

As seen all over the internet, it does not end well.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2010)

"Come Fly with Me" ends with a corrupted save if your playing 360. I've heard Vault 3 has the same bug.


----------



## FeralDragon (Nov 13, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> That's happened with every single lever-action firearm I've found, and I'm a Cowboy.....



Yeah... Happened with the lever shotgun today while in close combat. I ended up having my head elegently cleft from my body by .50 cal. pistol.

So much for hoping it was only restricted to a now obsolete-for-me weapon. Out of everything, this is probably one of the most annoying glitches.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Nov 14, 2010)

FeralDragon said:


> Yeah... Happened with the lever shotgun today while in close combat. I ended up having my head elegently cleft from my body by .50 cal. pistol.
> 
> So much for hoping it was only restricted to a now obsolete-for-me weapon. Out of everything, this is probably one of the most annoying glitches.



The glitch activates whenever you reload any lever-action firearm.  For a few seconds, your speed is reduced, you can't open containers, you can't fire guns, you can't activate V.A.T.S. and you can't aim.  

The easiest way around this is to crouch while you're reloading, it avoids this glitch, but make sure to crouch first or you'll interrupt the reload animation.

Also, what .50 caliber pistol are you talking about?  I haven't seen any.  As far as I know, only the Anti Material Rifle chambers the .50 MG rounds.


----------



## Barak (Nov 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> The glitch activates whenever you reload any lever-action firearm.  For a few seconds, your speed is reduced, you can't open containers, you can't fire guns, you can't activate V.A.T.S. and you can't aim.
> 
> The easiest way around this is to crouch while you're reloading, it avoids this glitch, but make sure to crouch first or you'll interrupt the reload animation.
> 
> Also, what .50 caliber pistol are you talking about?  I haven't seen any.  As far as I know, only the Anti Material Rifle chambers the .50 MG rounds.


 
Fun fact : If your weapons conditions is under 75 % conditions, this is normal. The game lack a jamming animation for that kind of weapons.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> The glitch activates whenever you reload any lever-action firearm.  For a few seconds, your speed is reduced, you can't open containers, you can't fire guns, you can't activate V.A.T.S. and you can't aim.
> 
> The easiest way around this is to crouch while you're reloading, it avoids this glitch, but make sure to crouch first or you'll interrupt the reload animation.
> 
> Also, what .50 caliber pistol are you talking about?  I haven't seen any.  As far as I know, only the Anti Material Rifle chambers the .50 MG rounds.


 the 12.7mm pistol. 12.7mm IRL is the size of the .50AE pistol round that the desert eagle uses.

Also if you have the PC version there is a mod to fix the reloading glitch that effects weapons that reload one bullet at a time on the new vegas nexus mod site. I got it and it works perfectly.


----------



## FeralDragon (Nov 14, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> The glitch activates whenever you reload any lever-action firearm.  For a few seconds, your speed is reduced, you can't open containers, you can't fire guns, you can't activate V.A.T.S. and you can't aim.
> 
> The easiest way around this is to crouch while you're reloading, it avoids this glitch, but make sure to crouch first or you'll interrupt the reload animation.
> 
> Also, what .50 caliber pistol are you talking about?  I haven't seen any.  As far as I know, only the Anti Material Rifle chambers the .50 MG rounds.



Sorry. 12.7mm pistol. I think of it as a .50 because they are pretty much the same diameter.


----------



## Dragsooth (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, Bethesda was rushed into finishing the game, they didn't even get to create a new engine, instead, they're using Oblivion's old one. It's going to be rough since the game just got released, but there will be more patches out soon. Don't give up on them :3


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

God damnit for the billionth time Bethesda did not make this game, it was Obsidian >=[

At least credit the correct devs with making such a buggy mess :V


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit for the billionth time Bethesda did not make this game, it was Obsidian >=[
> 
> At least credit the correct devs with making such a buggy mess :V


 
Obsidian inherited most (if not ALL) of these glitches from Beth and Fallout 3.

Now, Obsidian obviously didn't do as much FIXING as they should have, but fuck only knows what they COULD do with the what they were given to work on.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Obsidian inherited most (if not ALL) of these glitches from Beth and Fallout 3.


 I assume most of them come from the magic of gamebryo though. It's an old, shitty, outdated engine that needs to be buried forever and forgotten.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I assume most of them come from the magic of gamebryo though. It's an old, shitty, outdated engine that needs to be buried forever and forgotten.


 
Yes, very much so.  Kill it, bury it, use the Unreal3 engine or whatever they're using these days.  ABORT GAMEBRYO.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yes, very much so.  Kill it, bury it, use the Unreal3 engine or whatever they're using these days.  ABORT GAMEBRYO.


 The sad part is I'm pretty sure it was confirmed that the next elder scrolls game will be on gamebryo. I can't wait for more sideways walking, awkward animations, and NPCs spawning under the ground!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The sad part is I'm pretty sure it was confirmed that the next elder scrolls game will be on gamebryo. I can't wait for more sideways walking, awkward animations, and NPCs spawning under the ground!


 
More of this!

[yt]EDUkoY_RNaY[/yt]

With 100% more wood elves! Or wherever they're gonna stage TES V.

[yt]CXog7kUayFU[/yt]

[yt]UVctPh1U19Y[/yt]

[yt]Uac_e4GJpbw[/yt]

I seriously wonder how some of this shit got by the QA teams (or were there any at all? :V).  Functioning normally, yessir.


----------



## Dragsooth (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit for the billionth time Bethesda did not make this game, it was Obsidian >=[
> 
> At least credit the correct devs with making such a buggy mess :V



It's still Bethesda's engine they're using. The only thing Obsidian did was rush the publishing and force Bethesda to keep their old engine. For the story, they just mashed shit together from the Van Buren's storyline http://gamerant.com/obsidian-stands-fallout-vegas-engine-jon-48318/

I stand by Bethesda, because the only good game Obsidian ever had a hand in, was the KOTOR II :/

Atleast we can agree that Obsidian sucks major balls and needs to stop touching Bethesda's shit...


----------



## Xavan (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The sad part is I'm pretty sure it was confirmed that the next elder scrolls game will be on gamebryo. I can't wait for more sideways walking, awkward animations, and NPCs spawning under the ground!



Actually, they said it was going to be an mmorpg, but I hope not.


----------



## Dragsooth (Nov 15, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Actually, they said it was going to be an mmorpg, but I hope not.


 
That was a rumor from the journalists. Bethesda laughed in their face.


----------



## Xavan (Nov 15, 2010)

Dragsooth said:


> That was a rumor from the journalists. Bethesda laughed in their face.



Oh thank you so freaking much. I would hate an mmorpg of Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Dragsooth said:


> It's still Bethesda's engine they're using. The only thing Obsidian did was rush the publishing and force Bethesda to keep their old engine. For the story, they just mashed shit together from the Van Buren's storyline http://gamerant.com/obsidian-stands-fallout-vegas-engine-jon-48318/
> 
> I stand by Bethesda, because the only good game Obsidian ever had a hand in, was the KOTOR II :/
> 
> Atleast we can agree that Obsidian sucks major balls and needs to stop touching Bethesda's shit...



Actually everyone I've talked to finds that New Vegas is miles ahead of FO3 in both setting and writing.



Dragsooth said:


> That was a rumor from the journalists. Bethesda laughed in their face.


They are working on an Elder Scrolls MMO but it will not be the next game.


----------



## Dragsooth (Nov 15, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Oh thank you so freaking much. I would hate an mmorpg of Elder Scrolls.



It would be the end of the world... Bethesda would be dead to me... ._. Fucking WoWfags >.>


----------



## Dragsooth (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Actually everyone I've talked to finds that New Vegas is miles ahead of FO3 in both setting and writing.
> 
> 
> They are working on an Elder Scrolls MMO but it will not be the next game.



The writing and setting were already pre-written :/ 

They'll probably just sell someone the rights and let another company handle the MMO. Bethesda is known for working on one thing at a time...


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Dragsooth said:


> The writing and setting were already pre-written :/
> 
> They'll probably just sell someone the rights and let another company handle the MMO. Bethesda is known for working on one thing at a time...


 I don't think so. I used to go to school with a guy who's dad works at bethesda (He also got cool fallout shit when 3 came out =[ ) and when I asked he said his dad was working on art assets for it.

Of course I don't really have any credibility with you so this post probably sounds like a "MY UNCLE WORKS FOR NINTENDOOOOOOO!" lie so yeah. :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 15, 2010)

Have you guys heard that Bethesda is selling the gamebryo engine?
They also are hiring a developer using the id Tech 6 engine
Example of idTech 5 (from 2 years ago): [yt]Cd-LPHZcLNQ[/yt]


----------



## Xavan (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course I don't really have any credibility with you so this post probably sounds like a "MY UNCLE WORKS FOR NINTENDOOOOOOO!" lie so yeah. :V


 
Those are so annoying, kids spreading bullcrap like that. It's easy top catch them off gaurd and make them look like total idiots.



mystery_penguin said:


> Have you guys heard that Bethesda is selling the gamebryo engine?
> They also are hiring a developer using the id Tech 6 engine
> Example of said engine (from 2 years ago): [yt]Cd-LPHZcLNQ[/yt]



Borderlands rip-off. Except this has been in development before Borderlands.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 15, 2010)

Xavan said:


> Borderlands rip-off. Except this has been in development before Borderlands.


 I think its a racing game.


----------



## Dragsooth (Nov 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think so. I used to go to school with a guy who's dad works at bethesda (He also got cool fallout shit when 3 came out =[ ) and when I asked he said his dad was working on art assets for it.
> 
> Of course I don't really have any credibility with you so this post probably sounds like a "MY UNCLE WORKS FOR NINTENDOOOOOOO!" lie so yeah. :V



I don't doubt you X3 I'd love to meet your uncle... dammit... I'd fucking give the CEO of Bethesda a BJ just to work in the 3D Animation and Modeling department >->; 

No, really, the storylines for Fallout 3 and New Vegas were already pre-written by Black Isles Studios... they just mashed some stuff together X3

Fallout New Vegas really is a great game if you can get past the bugs... Trust me, just put the game on the shelf and give them a few weeks... they'll be patched. Bethesda doesn't fuck it's customers and fans. I'm more psyched about Elder Scrolls V though... someone start a thread and pull together every piece of news and rumors on it :U


----------



## Xavan (Nov 15, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I think its a racing game.



No, it has gambling and adventurous stuff. I think it takes place on Earth after a post-apocalyptic meteor strike.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2010)

Dragsooth said:


> I don't doubt you X3 I'd love to meet your uncle... dammit... I'd fucking give the CEO of Bethesda a BJ just to work in the 3D Animation and Modeling department >->;
> 
> No, really, the storylines for Fallout 3 and New Vegas were already pre-written by Black Isles Studios... they just mashed some stuff together X3
> 
> Fallout New Vegas really is a great game if you can get past the bugs... Trust me, just put the game on the shelf and give them a few weeks... they'll be patched. Bethesda doesn't fuck it's customers and fans. I'm more psyched about Elder Scrolls V though... someone start a thread and pull together every piece of news and rumors on it :U


 
BIS had nothing to do with FO3's storyline, dammit.

God damn I wish I had a "Summon Mikael Grizzly" spell right about now.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> BIS had nothing to do with FO3's storyline, dammit.


 Yeah, they didn't. The best way I've heard FO3 described is "Bethesda looking back at FO1 and saying "lets do that" instead of working with the established canon."


----------



## Dragsooth (Nov 15, 2010)

Fallout has a lore page just like the Elder Scrolls series. Go take a look at it >.> See if you can't find anything on D.C.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

Dragsooth said:


> Fallout has a lore page just like the Elder Scrolls series. Go take a look at it >.> See if you can't find anything on D.C.


 Yeah but the difference is Fallout's lore existed before bethesda bought it. I'm pretty sure they added anything involving DC into the established canon. The first fallout games focused on the west coast, and the midwest to a lesser extent.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2010)

Dragsooth said:


> Fallout has a lore page just like the Elder Scrolls series. Go take a look at it >.> See if you can't find anything on D.C.


 
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_Wiki

http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_canon

http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Xavan (Nov 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_Wiki
> 
> http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout_canon



That place is always a huge-ass help.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 15, 2010)

Xavan said:


> No, it has gambling and adventurous stuff. I think it takes place on Earth after a post-apocalyptic meteor strike.


 
Borderlands?


----------



## Xavan (Nov 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Borderlands?



No, rage. Borderlands was fun in some aspects, but failed overall.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 15, 2010)

Xavan said:


> No, rage. Borderlands was fun in some aspects, but failed overall.


 
I loved it D:
The DLC's were such a blast :3


----------



## Mentova (Nov 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I loved it D:
> The DLC's were such a blast :3


 You probably liked it because one DLC had zombies in it...


----------



## Shay Feral (Nov 17, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas has froze on me four times, I think, since I got it. I've only had one instance of save file corruption, but that was on the auto-save file and I believe it was just a random event that happened cos the game froze as it was saving, and I think it may have been pre-order DLC related. But the bugs I experience most on my 360 is just minor performance issues, some areas the game will just become choppy/laggy for a little bit and then return to normal.

I installed the game to my hard drive and that helped out alot on those issues.


----------

